# What is your favorite kind of pipe to run and why



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Mine is glass something about the sound of it cracking and the satisfaction of it breaking where you want it to.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Stainless. You can make cool belt buckles with the scraps


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Mine's HDPE. Whenever I'm running rolls of it I think back to the days when we used coated T&C for underground gas. Puts a smile on my face every time.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

Stainless, it's pretty.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Stainless hands down..

On the tubing end, nothing like drawing and iso of the way it's suppose to run, lay out several bends on the tubing. Right and left hand. Make each bend and watch it fit like a glove.


----------



## Ryanhandshoe (Oct 10, 2013)

Something about the way copper looks when it's all cleaned up and pretty.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

I also like duriron acid waist


----------



## Mr-Green (Apr 29, 2013)

Black steel sch 40 or larger, victaulic usually gallo, copper especially if it's brazed


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Mr-Green said:


> Black steel sch 40 or larger, victaulic usually gallo, copper especially if it's brazed


yes if it is 4 in and up I love welding a big piece up and it fits like a glove .


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Lead, you can make any fitting you want.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Pex. Lol. Yea rite. Big copper 2" and up. Braze or solder. I like c900 and ductile with Mj fittings


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

Copper, because as noted its pretty, but also because I'm usually replacing stuff being in service rather than construction. There's something I love about large quantities of copper being removed almost as much as that which is being installed.........:whistling2:


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

CaberTosser said:


> There's something I love about large quantities of copper being removed almost as much as that which is being installed.........:whistling2:


Me too. Especially when I take it to the scrap man.


----------



## LIQUID (Sep 26, 2013)

Copper cause its pretty.. victaulic cause it never leaks and is uber easy to work with.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

There's nothing like a tree made up of bell and spigot with the vents in durham.
Having done some durham, I've got a ton of respect for those who could screw it together in the wall. That stuff has very little tolerance, to say the least.


----------



## CaptChipAhoy (Sep 12, 2013)

Hello all
Lead and okum cast iron was a fav when I was a kid, but large copper is fun too


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Whatever makes me the most money.


----------



## Mr-Green (Apr 29, 2013)

RW Plumbing said:


> Whatever makes me the most money.


I like your style lol


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

The male kind


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> The male kind


What???!!?!


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Ha ha I was wAiting for someone to say something. 

He likes your body PM!!!!


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

MTDUNN said:


> Ha ha I was wAiting for someone to say something.
> 
> He likes your body PM!!!!


Tex is my boy and all and I'm flattered... But I'm kinda worried about him.

Lol

He didn't explain the "why" part of the question 

So Tex WHY do you like "Male Pipe"?!?!?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Plumberman said:


> Tex is my boy and all and I'm flattered... But I'm kinda worried about him.
> 
> Lol
> 
> ...


Did he just take down the Lone Star Flag and run a Rainbow Flag up the pole?:laughing:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Redwood said:


> Did he just take down the Lone Star Flag and run a Rainbow Flag up the pole?:laughing:


Hahahaha

Gotta have PRIDE!

Lol


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

I can't think of any words that autocorrect might have replaced. 

But then I tried to write Christmas once and "prism as" appeared


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

What's your fave pipe to run?? I lay pipe. The pipe that makes baby's. I lay it i don't take it. As holes Lol.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks god for that


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

MTDUNN said:


> Thanks god for that


Probably should thank Mz Tex for that. :whistling2: :laughing:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> What's your fave pipe to run?? I lay pipe. The pipe that makes baby's. I lay it i don't take it. As holes Lol.


You've gotta clarify that sort of stuff!


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

When I started this thread I didn't see that coming!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> What's your fave pipe to run?? I lay pipe. The pipe that makes baby's. I lay it i don't take it. As holes Lol.


....


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> ....


Sweet shirt.


----------



## plumbing ninja (Jan 15, 2012)

SS Instrument tubing in 1/4-1/2". E plated copper tubing 1/4 - 1/2" compression ferrule from Swagelok, Parker etc. Pressed tube/Pipe fittings in 1/2"-2". Hygienic dairy tubing to 6" 
I like the shiny shiny


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> ....


You have a crooked pipe. :w00t:


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

What about fiber cast has any body had the bad luck of putting that stuff together?


----------



## Mr-Green (Apr 29, 2013)

wyrickmech said:


> What about fiber cast has any body had the bad luck of putting that stuff together?


No but I've heard terrible things so I hope I NEVER do lol


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Mr-Green said:


> No but I've heard terrible things so I hope I NEVER do lol


it is the only one that I can say is not my favorite .


----------



## anthony d (Nov 23, 2013)

cast iron, large diameter copper, and black steel weld pipe...

my least favorite is pex.


----------



## LIQUID (Sep 26, 2013)

Mr-Green said:


> No but I've heard terrible things so I hope I NEVER do lol


Fibre cast? Is that what it sounds like? Not even heard of this stuff.


----------



## Mr-Green (Apr 29, 2013)

LIQUID said:


> Fibre cast? Is that what it sounds like? Not even heard of this stuff.


It's a fiberglass pipe


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

It's not so much the pipe but I'm getting to where ground work in what I'm enjoying more now days. It's more the planning it and seeing it all work out that I get the enjoyment out of than anything else. I like figuring out the layouts and measurements. 

Funny how that works out, I never liked math in school but I enjoy it when I'm working.


----------



## Narin (May 2, 2012)

Pex

that being said i've only ever used PVC, PEX and CU.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Narin said:


> Pex that being said i've only ever used PVC, PEX and CU.


Why pex over copper?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

He doesn't know better


----------



## Narin (May 2, 2012)

MTDUNN said:


> Why pex over copper?


I love it. 90% of people use it for water here. Quick and easy. I,ve never heard of anyone having problems with it if used properly.


----------



## buffaloPlumber (Jun 26, 2012)

I guess 90% of people over there are idiots!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

buffaloPlumber said:


> I guess 90% of people over there are idiots!


 90% of members here post a introduction before posting, the 10% you don't wanna know what happened to them..


----------



## Narin (May 2, 2012)

buffaloPlumber said:


> I guess 90% of people over there are idiots!


Please explain.



rjbphd said:


> 90% of members here post a introduction before posting, the 10% you don't wanna know what happened to them..


I posted an introduction a while ago, do some research before you talk ****.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Narin said:


> Please explain.
> 
> I posted an introduction a while ago, do some research before you talk ****.


The intro was directed at buffalo plumber, so calm down a little. ( get "buffaloed")

I don't think that buffalo's comment really needed much explanation. He's giving his opinion of pex.


----------



## LIQUID (Sep 26, 2013)

Nothing wrong with pex, it works. Just is kinda boring. Imo of course.


----------



## Audidriver19 (Jul 27, 2013)

Least favorite is pex/ CPVC, just no satisfaction..

Favorite is copper..because shiny.


----------



## LIQUID (Sep 26, 2013)

You like shiney things too.. you will fit In around here


----------

